# DQG AA, Gen 2?



## gunga (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard or seen anything about this light? DQG AA, Stainless, clicky?

http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1444

http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/images/upload/Image/20141016224748.jpg


*Image tags removed from hot linked image - Norm

EDIT: SO it's not a clicky but a Magnet in the tail! I've had Gen 1, curious about Gen 2...*


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

Haven't seen the AA version but I have a few of the AAA ones. Only issue that I have is that the clicky dose not come in the tin and no clip come with it. I paid enough attention to the description so that I ordered a couple of clips and some Altoids from the local market gave me the tin.

Banggood took a while to ship, but once it was shipped, came within a week.


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

No experience of the light but admit it sure is a tempting light,looks a nice size,options of AA/14500 ..........simple UI seems to tick a few boxes for sure and well priced. Their build is never great,threads are never the best and wont be up to other well known brands,but looks certainly worth a punt:thumbsup:


----------



## gunga (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

I'm just not sure it's worth more than say a Thrunite T10S. I do like the knurling though.


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*



gunga said:


> I'm just not sure it's worth more than say a Thrunite T10S. I do like the knurling though.



I dont think it would match the heft/build in anyway but on a positive it will be a lighter flashlight,so be it on keys or on person it will be less noticeable..........

Yes the knurling is nice,looks nice and grippy,what i have found with DQG twisties is the threads are very fine,and over time they require a little more pressure to change UI or turn on(due to wear). But they still work!!! just not quite as well as when new........

Just realised its a clicky so discount my stupidity 

:laughing:


----------



## Ryp (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

The Atom AA is shorter by 7mm.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

Does this not have mode memory? I don't see it listed in the link, just that it "starts on low", and if always so would Be something that appeals to me over the thrunite, which does.


----------



## gunga (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

No idea. Doesn't look like it. I'm not a fan of memory. I was hoping someone had read anything about it. I can buy one to test but prefer to have some real world info first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pepekraft (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

I can't find any reference to a tailcap button on the sale page, and I do see
*· **Mode: Lo>Mid>Hi ; Twisty on/off* ;* Start on LOW;Tighten for off* 
Tighten for off is nice, I think the new AAA twisty has that also. I don't have either light yet tho.

Part of the confusion might be because gearbest has a picture of this same torch but they call it an AAA Clicky.  It really shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Rod911 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

The thing at the end should be a magnet and not a clicky.

I won't be buying another DQG twisty. They sacrifice threads in order to make them short.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

gunga,
I have a few DQGs the AA twisty is the same dimensions as this clicky. I have the NW and it is very nice.
I also have two of the AAA twistys because they sent me a replacement when I complained that the threads of the fist one were goobered. As ven mentioned, they are very fine, and thin. NOT SO, with the AA light. The threads are decent, and I am confident that they will hold up for a long time.

I won't lend my AAA to anyone, for fear that they'll over tighten it and strip the threads. With the AA, I'd lend it out, with a word of warning, and explanation. You break it... you own it!

I have one of their two AAA penlights. The threads are brass or copper, they thread on very smoothly.

I have a pair of the single AAA clickys coming in the mail. I couldn't resist at less than $8 each.


----------



## gunga (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

Ah, good catch, I thought it was a clicky but I guess it's a magnet. I've had the first Gen and didn't like having only 2 levels so I like this one. ANyone know if the levels are accurate? Every seen Gen 2 in person? Seems a touch costly.


----------



## Norm (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*



Poppy said:


> gunga,
> I have a few DQGs the AA twisty is the same dimensions as this clicky. I have the NW and it is very nice.



I also have one of the neutral twisty, I find it a bit flickery even after giving everything a good clean.
It's neutral on the warm side for the cost of the light it's OK, just wish I could feel more confident about using it.

Norm


----------



## GordoJones88 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

You can always email George who makes DQG lights.
I sent some questions to his Gmail account and he answered right back.
He seems like a very nice guy.
His email is at the bottom of his webpage.
The webpage is clearly not up to date.
This light is DQG AA version II.
The design looks to be based on DQG AAA version VII.

http://www.duqingang.com/index_en.htm


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: DQG AA, clicky?*

I'm hearing that the threads on the AA are a problem. I have the mini 18650, and the threads are long, taking quite a few turns to get down to the battery, the threads also allowing the use of protected and unprotected cells. How short are the threads on the AA?

Bill


----------



## Glofindel (Jan 30, 2015)

Ordered one this week so I'll let you know how it is in 2 weeks


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 30, 2015)

Let us know!


----------



## Glofindel (Feb 15, 2015)

As promised. Just picked it up today and straight to use.

What it comes with :
There only light, a couple red spare O-ring and clip in cheap plastic bag. I personally dislike this clip and they would have included the metal tin like AAA version. 






Tint and beam
I chose cool white over NW because I had bad experience with their warm tint so it's a bit green-ish but that what I was expecting it. The beam has a sharp, tight hot spot and throwing well due to the optic. 

Fit and finish :
Well, standard DQG. I can't find any flaws on it. The thread very smooth no gritty at all. However if you shake it without battery you will hear a rattle sound from the tail, which I think its from the magnet on the tail. I'd love to have the tritium rather magnetic tail but the magnet works well, hold itself no problem. 
Here's size comparison with AA battery and its sister Ti AAA 









Compare to Thrunite T10 Saber 1A and it's nearly 2 cm shorter. It feels like CR123 light but slimmer, which is very nice, indeed. 
However it is heavy for its size 





Conclusion:
I like it. 
Despite the weight and the pocket clip (maybe the price too) I am more than happy to have this in my collection. 
I love the design and and it perfect match to the AAA version I have.


----------



## Glofindel (Feb 15, 2015)

Something very funny here. On website is stated as Titanium but the light said "SS". Um...am I buying Titanium or Stainless steel??? I sent Ric an email and still waiting for reply.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 15, 2015)

Glofindel said:


> Something very funny here. On website is stated as Titanium but the light said "SS". Um...am I buying Titanium or Stainless steel???



You mentioned that it was heavy for the size so I'm thinking it is stainless steel. Weight it? 32g for SS, 18g for Ti


----------



## Glofindel (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> You mentioned that it was heavy for the size so I'm thinking it is stainless steel. Weight it? 32g for SS, 18g for Ti


It came up 33g  I hate when this happens. I paid Ti price and it listed as Ti let see what they would reply me.


----------



## KuanR (Feb 16, 2015)

Does the light have a glass lens protecting the optic? Or is the plastic optic exposed like that DQG Spy Hobi


----------



## Glofindel (Feb 16, 2015)

KuanR said:


> Does the light have a glass lens protecting the optic? Or is the plastic optic exposed like that DQG Spy Hobi


Not sure actually. It seems like only optic.


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 16, 2015)

Glofindel said:


> It came up 33g  I hate when this happens. I paid Ti price and it listed as Ti let see what they would reply me.



ouch! I hope you`ll get this worked out with the seller!


----------



## Glofindel (Feb 16, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> ouch! I hope you`ll get this worked out with the seller!


Thanks. I'll wait him until Friday then I file claim with PayPal.


----------

